# More photos of my current litter



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

Still not sure on there colour type, time will tell i guess lol

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0831.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0829.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0844.jpg

http://i1263.photobucket.com/albums/ii6 ... M_0837.jpg


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Look agouti (sp?)


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I have some peculiar little yellow-ish ones that look agouti as well. Either way, they're cute!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are all beautiful and what a good idea putting them into a smaller tub to get the photos ... mine will not stand still and pose at all .... lol


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i think some are sables, it can be hard to tell but i had a litter recently of sables.. .unless you have agouti parents of course


----------



## Satin mouse (May 25, 2012)

I thought a few might be sables too, thanks for your comments guys


----------

